# set- und get-Methoden



## Jenny_sk4u (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe morgen die mündliche Prüfung im Fach Wirtschaftsinformatik vor mir (Abitur) und eines der Themen wird natürlich JAVA sein.
Nun sich ich im Netz schon die ganze Zeit verzweifelt nach einer eindeutigen Definition für set- bzw get-Methoden.
Hat jemand vllt ne geeignete Definition?!
Das beide zur Datenkapselung dienen ist klar...aber ich such einfach ne eindeutige Definition   

Danke im Vorraus, Jenny


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jun 2007)

set- und get-Methoden dienen dazu, die Properties einer Klasse abzufragen und gegebenenfalls zu setzen. Der Namensteil einer Zugriffsmethode hinter dem Wort set oder get wird als Name der Property identifiziert.


----------



## Dissie (14. Jul 2007)

Angenommen du hättest in der klasse "beispiel" die variable x vom typ integer zur verfügung kannst du nachdem du ein Objekt der Klasse erzeugt hast via setter und getter diese Variable (des Objektes) lesen oder ändern.


Die Klasse könnte so aussehen:



```
class beispiel{

int x;             //variable die du lesen oder verändern möchtest

beispiel{}     //standartkonstruktor

public void setVarx(int neu){
x = neu;
}

public int getVarx()
return x;
}
```


Aufruf der Methode auf ein erzeugtes Objekt sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:

```
object.setVarx(5);      //ändert die Variable auf den wert 5
    object.getVarx();       //return von x (rückgabe von x)
```

Zusammengefasst: Setter = Methode zum verändern von Instanzvariablen
                             Getter = Methode zum returnen von Instanzvariablen


----------



## André Uhres (14. Jul 2007)

Nach den geltenden Konventionen:

```
class Beispiel{//Klassenname grossgeschrieben
   private int x;//am besten private
   public void setX(int neu){//set + Variablenname grossgeschrieben
      x = neu;
   }
   public int getX()//get + Variablenname grossgeschrieben
      return x;
   }
```


----------



## arix (29. Okt 2008)

hay leute hab über morgn test in puc. nd hab vergessn wie die set methoden gehn!!!!

wer fein wenn es jm hinschreiben würde!!

tnx..


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

Und nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben: In Java gibt es keine set- b.z.w. get-Methoden!


----------



## Landei (30. Okt 2008)

arix, bist du blind? André Uhres hat gerade über dir ein Beispiel gepostet - was ist da dran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Gast (31. Okt 2008)

Landei, ich gratuliere, Du hast den 5000. Beitrag in Softwareentwicklung geschrieben. *Blumenüberreich*


----------

